# A Jello CO2 Thread



## ninoboy

Thanks for the info roud: The pictures answered all my questions. I;ve never made jello myself either :icon_roll


----------



## cich

Looks very professional too. Good work, and thanks!

--cich


----------



## Rolo

I just did the EXACT same recipe tonight (even orange flavor), except I'm using a 2-liter pop bottle instead of a Gatorade. I'm kind of concerned if this is too small. Right now the mixture is filled to just below the part the bottle starts to narrow. After adding another cup of yeast water later, I'm wondering if there won't be enough space and foam going up the tubes. 

Does the jello "re-liquefy" after taking it out, so I could possible pour it into a Gatorade?

I also notice a ring of foam at the top of the bottle. In fact, its _very unnoticeable_, but the lower half of the mixture is clearer then the upper half. Seems like mixture isn't so uniform. Did you notice this Tom?


----------



## tommyboy22481

I would recommend leaving it in the 2 liter, I'm pretty sure that the gatorade bottle is actually a little bit smaller than a 2 liter so you should be okay. Maybe use a little less water in the jello next time.


----------



## Rolo

I noticed you're not using the exact "Jello" brand. So there's one difference between our setups. Otherwise since our recipes are similar in every other respect, this should be a very interesting comparison, perhaps showing which jello brand works better. I believe you said your using Fleischman's active dry yeast? Let me know so I can grab the same kind, therefore keeping the only difference in Jello brand. BTW, I used 2 cups of sugar, I don't know if you maybe only did 1.5 cups.


----------



## tommyboy22481

I am using Fleischman's active dry yeast, and I used roughly 1.75 cups of sugar. I used actual Jello brand last time but this stuff was cheaper so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## bigpow

what's that little blue tube?

BTW, nice documentation


----------



## tommyboy22481

I have my blue bubble counter stuck to the top of the cap with some double stick tape and I use blue silicone tubing for my Co2 line. I should get some Co2 resistant stuff but I havn't gotten around to it.


----------



## Rolo

Today I added the cup of water and 1/2 teaspoon of yeast (Fleischman's active dry). Right now its going at a steady 16 bpm. So far so good, I'm surprised it really works!


----------



## Rolo

It's been 5 days that my setup has been running. Right now the output has fallen to 7bpm from 16bpm. Doesn't it seem too soon for a slowdown? What to do?


----------



## tommyboy22481

Yeah that does seem a little early to be slowing down. I just timed my batch and its going at 18bpm, I'm not sure what could be causing such a big difference. You do have a very small volume of water right now, so maybe dillute the mixture on top and see how it reacts. Once the jello gets used up the water will have to be replaced less and less. I only had to do this twice on my first bottle although I wasn't keeping very close eye on it, as long as it was making a bubble every 3-5 seconds I was happy. 

How are you counting the bubbles, counting 10 of them and then multiplying by 6 or something similar, or counting bubbles for a whole minute? Just to be consistent we should probably use the same method. I counted bubbles for a whole minute using a stopwatch to get my 18bpm measurement. Though not huge, there is more of an error when you multiply a smaller count.


----------



## pufferfreak

I just made this thing, Its chilling in one of my fridges. Does this method create more CO2 in the first 2 weeks then when you do the sugar water and yeast method?


----------



## Rolo

tommyboy22481 said:


> Yeah that does seem a little early to be slowing down. I just timed my batch and its going at 18bpm, I'm not sure what could be causing such a big difference. You do have a very small volume of water right now, so maybe dillute the mixture on top and see how it reacts. Once the jello gets used up the water will have to be replaced less and less. I only had to do this twice on my first bottle although I wasn't keeping very close eye on it, as long as it was making a bubble every 3-5 seconds I was happy.
> 
> How are you counting the bubbles, counting 10 of them and then multiplying by 6 or something similar, or counting bubbles for a whole minute? Just to be consistent we should probably use the same method. I counted bubbles for a whole minute using a stopwatch to get my 18bpm measurement. Though not huge, there is more of an error when you multiply a smaller count.


Actually, the top layer of water has increased to about 3" in depth, from 1" originally. Is it supposed to become less and less? It's probably the alcohol thats slowing it down. As I was still turning the cap off the smell of alcohol was very strong. I'll just try diluting it with more luke warm water and see what that does.

I've been counting the bubbles the same way - stopwatch for 1 full minute.


----------



## Rex Grigg

I use this same method for my 10 gallon tank. But instead of Jello® I use Knox gelatin. Also I cool the gelatin in a pan and then cut it into chunks and place the chunks into the bottle. More surface area that way. I always use a juice bottle and not a soda bottle as soda bottles are much to liable to fall over.


----------



## Rolo

I diluted it and there was only about a 3 bpm increase, from 7 to 10.

I think I know the problem. Every DIY setup I've done slows down around 5 days so I must be doing a consistent error. Out of curiosity I measured the GH of my tap COLD, and it came out to 21. When luke warm, it comes out at 10. Since our heated water is softened this means a lot of sodium (~50ppm) is in the water I'm using for the setup. I think I remember reading that yeast are not tolerant of sodium. Except then people are adding about a teaspoon of baking soda which adds over 500 ppm.  ?

I'll try to work with the current setup now. I'm going to replace the entire top layer of water with 2 cup of microwave-heated, 100% hard water and a 1/2 teaspoon of yeast. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## tommyboy22481

*Pufferfreak* - The amount of Co2 produced is probably about the same or less than the traditional method, but it will keep producing that amount for much longer.

*Rex* - What kind of bpm are you getting using your method, and how long does it normally last?

*Rolo* - The volume of water will increase like you have noticed. I meant the water will have to be Replaced less and less. I dont know about the sodium, and I havn't been dechlorinating the water either. Maybe try mixing a batch using distilled water just as a control. If it doesnt slow down then you know its the water.


----------



## pufferfreak

Thanks Tommyboy.


----------



## Rex Grigg

I get a steady 10-12 bpm for over 30 days with my setup. Also note that I'm using wine yeast and it's a lot more tolerant of alcohol than bread yeast.


----------



## TheSmJ

What if both wine yeast and baking soda was used? Would this further increase the lifetime of the mixture?


----------



## ninoboy

Rolo,
Just a thought, could it be that the top part of the jello contains less sugar than the bottom (or maybe the sugar not evenly distributed)? If that's the case, Rex's method would work perfectly since it's chopped into cubes.


----------



## Rolo

ninoboy said:


> Rolo,
> Just a thought, could it be that the top part of the jello contains less sugar than the bottom (or maybe the sugar not evenly distributed)? If that's the case, Rex's method would work perfectly since it's chopped into cubes.


 Thanks nino for the thought. I did consider that earlier because just after mixing everything, it appeared that the liquid jello layered into slightly darker and lighter portions. But after I solidified it was uniform. I don't think it's the problem. I've been having these 5 day slow down in practically all my DIY setups.  (pressurized system on the way).

Yesterday I dumped out top yeasty layer of water and replaced it with 2 cups of 100% hardwater and 1/2 teaspoon of yeast. Right away it was going at 20 bpm. Now it is going 15 bpm, just where it was last week before the slowdown. I'll update if it does another routine 5-day slowdown.


----------



## fedge

hmm.. dumping out water ... adding more yeast... I know this mix is "supposed" to last longer.. but to me it sounds like just a way to preserve some of the reaction and change smaller amounts of the mix at a time. Seems like a lot of work for nothing. I just make a mix that lasts about 10 days on my 20, 7-12 days on my 29 and 3 weeks on my 10 and my 5 (and a bigger bottle for my other 20 that lasts about 2.5 weeks). The jello just will hold more of the sugar in the bottle and prevent you from dumping it down the drain. IMO. It does not really seem like less work. I can change out ALL my mixes in about 30 mins (thats 5 bottles)... after a week i just count the bubbles and if it drops below 10bpm then its time to dump.

HOWEVER, this is in now way meant to flame...flamey. The idea is intriguing to me, and for larger setups the mateniance might be to someone's advantage to try out. I would try it but it is easier for me to dump, rinse, rinse, refill, and reconnect. 

Good demonstration though tommy, I wondered how and the whys this was used by some people....I may just try it on my hagen system that need changing every week!! (come to think about it).. a quick pour off and refill may be more handy.


----------



## zapus

IMO, where gelatin mixes really come into their own is on the smaller tanks, where a slower bubble count would be preferable to a faster flow of CO2.


----------



## Rolo

fedge - My dumping and refilling the yeast water is just an exception. This is my first time doing Jello CO2. I've always had to replace my regular DIY setups after a week because of slow downs...and this slow down is just routine, not due to jello (I suspect my softened tap water). Tom said he got 4 months out of his set up and that sure beats any regular DIY CO2. You are mistaken if you think the water needs to be replaced every week.

zapus - I would have to disagree. My regular setups only put out about 9 bpm. The Jello is going at 15-17. They aren't limited to smaller tanks, and the bpm rate is adjusted by the amount of yeast.


----------



## TheSmJ

I also get the impression that this creates a constant CO2 flow, rather than a quick burst the first couple days, and a taper off over the rest of the week. Correct?


----------



## zapus

If a yeast cell can replicate itself every 20 minutes or so, the initial amount of yeast added is only going to be a factor early in the life of a yeast culture, until it reaches some sort of equilibrium with the amount of nutrients available, waste products created, etc. Gelling the media (in theory, at least) limits access to nutrients (sugar), so that you don't get the degree of exponential growth that you do with a yeast/sugar solution (where all the nutrients are available at once) ,i.e.,you get fewer yeast organisms at any given time, with the result that the media lasts longer. Think of it as time-released nutrition. I've used the same DIY recipe with and without gelatin, and the results seem to bear this out. See http://home.earthlink.net/~ggda/biology_of_yeast_cells_simplified.htm for more yeasty info. Note: I use more of a "jello jigglers" type recipe, 2 envelopes of knox's to 12 oz H2O. JMHO


----------



## anonapersona

*water volume*

I think you will find that the water volume is key.

You need a rather large volume of water in relation to the volume of sugar or Jello/gelatine used. I suggest that less than half of the bottle should be Jello, maybe more like an inch or two in the bottom of the bottle only.

I use the Knox gelatine and the total volume of gelatine in a 2 liter jug was only about 1 cup so the water was perhaps 6 cups. This allows the wastes from the yeast to be dilluted before it overwhelms the yeast.

So, you might try using LESS Jello if you want to continue this way, that is with the solid jello in the bottom of the bottle. Cutting it into chunks really does improve the reaction.

And, I found that while bread yeast tolerates baking soda (or alkalinity), even does better with it, wine and beer yeast do not tolerate baking soda, but do tolerate alcohol (or acidity) that is produced as the alcohol is produced. In any case, do not attempt to add baking soda to a fermenting bottle that has slowed down, unless you are hoping to re-create that elementary school volcano with stinky yeast water.


----------



## Rolo

Just like clockwork my setup slowed down again.

This is my official farewell to DIY CO2. Ever since the beginning, with all kinds of recipies and chemicals, jello or not, and many other factors, I never fail to have a slow down after about 5 days. 

My pressurized system is on order. :icon_bigg


----------



## zapus

My latest experimental batch has fizzled (or not, rather). I tried using CACO3 instead of baking soda, also changed the volume of gelatin mix (still with 4 oz. sugar), favoring more liquid instead. Moral of the story: change only one variable at a time.


----------



## aquaverde

Rolo said:


> Just like clockwork my setup slowed down again.
> 
> This is my official farewell to DIY CO2. Ever since the beginning, with all kinds of recipies and chemicals, jello or not, and many other factors, I never fail to have a slow down after about 5 days.
> 
> My pressurized system is on order. :icon_bigg


I know some have made DIY work with incredible results even on large tanks. Can't remember who, but at least one person does it on a 100g tank. My hat is off to them. But my answer turned out to be pressurized, and the consistency of this system is beyond all my hopes. I think you'll be delighted once you get your new system running, Rolo. I know I am. roud:


----------



## tommyboy22481

My latest batch is still producing bubbles nicely, but I was alarmed at the rate at which the jello is being used up. It is approaching the 1/3 mark which is much faster than I remember it going before. The only difference I can think of is the generic brand of jello and the ambient temperature is higher than it was in my last Apt. I'm hoping it will slow down but if not I'll have to make a new batch using Jello brand gelatin and see what happens.


----------



## pufferfreak

After about a week to a week and a half my CO2 stoped, then I added alittle more water and alittle more yeast, now i'm 2/3 used up!


----------



## zapus

aquaverde said:


> I know some have made DIY work with incredible results even on large tanks. Can't remember who, but at least one person does it on a 100g tank.


 That would be wasserpest, but I think he just went pressurized.


----------



## Momotaro

Definitely Wasserpest and he definitely went pressurized! :icon_bigg 

Mike


----------



## aquaverde

Momotaro said:


> Definitely Wasserpest and he definitely went pressurized! :icon_bigg
> 
> Mike


Yeah, this is what I thought but didn't have time to really search for verification. Thanks. Wasser's going to have time to start another hobby once the pressurized system gets in ;^)


----------



## zapus

zapus said:


> My latest experimental batch has fizzled (or not, rather). I tried using CACO3 instead of baking soda, also changed the volume of gelatin mix (still with 4 oz. sugar), favoring more liquid instead. Moral of the story: change only one variable at a time.


 After that batch failed, I went back to the basics, to a tried and true recipe based on the Hagen. Still got nothing... Either my yeast is dead (even though I keep it in the fridge), or as I suspect, the house has cooled off now that summer is over and the yeast is no longer at an optimal temperature for fermentation. Will try some more wine yeasts to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## zapus

Rex Grigg said:


> I get a steady 10-12 bpm for over 30 days with my setup. Also note that I'm using wine yeast and it's a lot more tolerant of alcohol than bread yeast.


Rex- I was wondering if you had a favorite brand/type of wine yeast. I went by the local homebrew shop and picked up a couple of the champagne types, also got some yeast nutrient stuff to try.


----------



## g8wayg8r

I used the traditional-type recipe for DIY when I started with planeted tanks and gave up because the output was so unreliable and short lived. It's the main reason I have a high-pressurize system on my 29-gallon tank now.

I decided to give a jello recipe a try with my new 10-gallon tank and it makes a tremendous difference. I cubed a pack of lime and grape jello (which I happend to have in the pantry) filled the balance of the 2-liter bottle with about two cups of warm water, a 1/2 cup of sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast. I've got a bubble every three or four seconds going on 12 days. I also put a pinch of some old, left-over pH buffer and dechlorinator in the water. The pH out of my tap is about 9 so I thought it may help the little beasties get a start. I don't know if it helped but it gives me a way to get rid of those unused supplies in a way somewhat more usefull than putting them straight in the landfill.

I'm giving up on my airstone. I've got a Hagan ladder (w/o the tank) on order and I'll give it a try. The only problem can see with it is keeping the plant leaves out of the way. I figure something out.


----------



## Wasserpest

aquaverde said:


> Yeah, this is what I thought but didn't have time to really search for verification. Thanks. Wasser's going to have time to start another hobby once the pressurized system gets in ;^)


Fortunately, both my 10 gal and 43 gal are still running on yeast roud: 

After running a few weeks on pressurized on my 100 gal, to me the main difference is that with pressurized, you "set it and forget it", while with yeast you kind of need to look after it regularly.

Otherwise... both methods work for me. I never tried the jello stuff, just plain old sugar and yeast!


----------



## aquaverde

I have trouble with DIY. Pressurized was the holy grail for me, and after getting it installed I have to say it didn't disappoint. 'Set it and forget it' is just exactly what it is. With DIY I have to babysit it every day. It could be I need to find some different yeast, as even this summer I would come in and check the system every day to see if it was running, shake the bottle, that sort of thing. In the winter I have to put the bottle in a bucket with a heater to get it to run. Both my wife and I like it cool in the house, which the yeast will not tolerate.


----------



## g8wayg8r

I do agree with you about the high-pressure approach but yeast can do their thing in the cold, thank goodness. Don't forget about beer and wine. Both of those age kind of cool.


----------



## aquaverde

Well, mine won't. I've searched far and wide for some wine yeast. The only home brew shop I could find has closed. That was in New Paltz. Funny, I live in an area where there are many small wineries and a number of breweries but no home brew shops.


----------



## zapus

https://secure3.nexternal.com/share...usType=BtoC&Count1=912944972&Count2=830085396 for on-line homebrew shop


----------



## aquaverde

Thanks, zapus, great link. That has more than I could have imagined. roud:


----------



## tommyboy22481

Today I dumped my previous batch of jello and started making a new one. The last one didn't last very long but I have been lazy in starting a new batch.


----------



## Safado

*Studies in Archeological Brewing*



g8wayg8r said:


> I do agree with you about the high-pressure approach but yeast can do their thing in the cold, thank goodness. Don't forget about beer and wine. Both of those age kind of cool.


Bringing an old thread to life. LD Carlson has a product for that. 


I am thinking of doing co2 in my ten gallon again. I have some leftover champange yeast. from when I was doing this for the ten g a long time ago. I thought I'd give it another try. I've always been interested in the original home brewers. I've read the yeast live on the skins of the grapes., and were activated when crushed

Have we been looking at the the wrong way? We're creating CO2 for the fish in a way that creates an alchoholic, but I can't imagine good tasting. Shouldn't we be brewing wine with the side effect of bubbles for the fish?

Would it work? I don't know. I don't drink. Welcome my archeological science fair.

Here is my thought. I have the goods. while searching to see if my yeast was still good, which it is. I found an inexpensive place to buy Yeast nutrient and energizer. They got here last week. I have a sterile three liter bottle. Now filled with that nasty soda they sell for 0.79. I think it was pineapple. I am thinking 1/5 liter grapejuice for some color. and the rest 100% apple juice at 1.00 for two liters. I'll bring the yeast back, but only half the packet or less, in a cup of warm Apple Juice. after stirring that a bit, I'll screw in a new cap which works, I hope. From here on out it is just like before. extra care should brobably be taken not to let any buggers in, as the alchohol isn't up to snuff yet t'kill'em, 

I'd have the second bottle so the fish wouldn't imbibe, though they'd like to.I'll put a one way valve so nothing gets in it. I guess the downside is I might have to go buy a ladder. the Diffuser I have has been said, needs a bunch of pressure to go. It's from our sponsor up above.

After afew days, if the CO2 starts to peter out, I might use the energizer, which, well energizes. It "Restarts Stuck Fermentations," I'd need a 1/4 tspoon of that stuff. Give it a bit more sugar here and there. I'd want the sugar to run out before the yeast died, so I could go on to stage three.

This former part would be set up again for the tank, but our beuty would be poored into 4 sterile liter bottles evenly. I know this leaves a lot of room. That is where the concentrated grape juice comes into play. Simply share the can between the four, and add a bit of water if needed. Get that Cap screwed on firmly, and let the last reaction these guys go for you be making the bubbly. It is chamagne yeast after all. 

I have heard Apple juice has a lot of pectin, and the the final result will be cloudy, but You are now drinking wine made connected to the fishtank for a month. I think most of us can think of a way to rid yoursef of that cloudy water. Consolation is nothing bad would survive the alchohol. So you needn'e worry about getting sick. Even the yeast is probably good for you. Does anyone want to *preorder a pint **for October?* My lotus or whatever it is might have grown too. Pints and a plant for plants and a shrimp or something.
My ten G is not going so hot, so I may need some shrimp...but back to the brew. 

What could go wrong? Isnt' this the way they did it before? The only thing I can think of is it would need to be drunk pretty quickly. Three months at the most. If you have experience, let me know if I shouldn't even dabble. Will I blow my fingers off? Also, remember I personally don't drink, but it is interesting to think of how people did it centuries ago.


----------



## Salamastre

Good idea Safado 

Take a look at this link, halfway down the page people start sharing their recipes for making a potable mixture. I think they got mixed results. 

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-ferm.html

When I was younger and more adventurous, I used to take extended hicking and backpacking vacations, like walking 4 days to find a little cactus in the desert to eat, and walking 4 days back. One of the guys used to put a little bit of every fruit he ate, pre chewed, in a 4 liter bottle full of water. Carrying an extra 4 kilos paid of after a week or two, when we drank the noxious mix, and got completely wasted, H. S. Thompson style. One time the CO2 built up during the night, and we woke up to find all of our clothes and equipment coverred in foaming pieces of rotting fruit. Very hard to get a ride after that 

I'm starting to see my dream job here: A nice lab with lots of tests kits, incubators, autoclave, microscope, laminar flow hood, all kinds of meters for all kinds of variables, a couple of ponds for fish, small greenhouse for plants, small room for mushrooms, etc...

And just spend the rest of my working days tweaking everythig: Use CO2 from brewing for aquatic plants and mushrooms, use the heat from exothermic preocesses for the incubators and tank heating, use vegetable waste to feed eartworms, use the worm compost for plants and the worms for protein for feedind fish, etc..

And the nice part would be the front end for this lab: A restaurant where everything you eat/drink is freshly made in the lab, and while you eat you sit in from of beautifull planted tanks. (For dinner I'd like that nice blue carp, the one swimming by the 30" swordplant there.)

Completely off topic, but put a smile in my face


----------



## Safado

Great link. I'll be trying it as soon as I have enough shrimp to transplant. I would hate for a stupid experiment to kill those I have.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/articles.html

There's a power point presentation at the top that explains using protein power in the mix with less sugar. This one is supposed to last for a month. I've had good luck with it.


----------



## Plantasia

Can this be done in a Hagen canister? I've been using that with a DIY C02 mix on my 10 gallon and it's been okay, but I'd like even more bubbles. Have never gone the jello route though, but am intrigued after reading this thread. Would you guys recommend a juice bottle over the Hagen canister?


----------



## dc88

I was following this thread of the Jello-CO2 method. I think the difference comparing with the pure sugar water method is that you get to preserve the sugar stock (locked in the Jello) while refeshing the yeast population every interval. The yeast in the water above the Jello still gradually die-off due to alchohol built-up.

A "pure sugar water" method the alchohol is IN THE WATER, so not much can be done to remove the alchohol but to dump everything in order so to restart another batch.

The "Jello-method" allow one to just pour away the top "water-alchocol-dead yeast" soup, and refresh with new yeast and water minus the alchohol.

So bottom line the Jello is really a conservation of sugar usage ?

Or did I misunderstand it ? that you really able to get a staright >4 weeks running without needed to refresh the yeast culture ?


----------



## whitepine

I just drank some of my Jello Juice... and it was kind of nasty 

I Used wine Yeast in my bottle (Jello wine). Has any one else tried drinking there Jello Juice? Maybe we should be working on getting it to taste better too!


----------



## daFrimpster

i just ordered some Red Star Champaigne yeast on Ebay for 67 cents a package. Do a search on Ebay for "champaigne yeast"


----------



## livebearer

quick question about the types of yeast you can use...

i found 2 kinds of the same brand yeast and bought both but need to know the pros and cons of each.

1. regular active dry yeast for baking
2. highly active dry yeast *says rises 50% faster* and has sorbitan monosterate, and asorbic acid.

can i use both separtly or together of is one better then the other?


----------



## debacle

*well well well*

i think i'm going to try this, no one said anything about a ball valve to actually regulate the amount of co2 coming out of the fermenter bottle. wonder what restricting a little flow would do?? 
anyone done this?? 
i'm defintly eventually going pressurized, but i'll probably just buy the ph controller , and put together the regulator and pin valve myself. 

the only thing that really excites me about having a controller and a bottle is the fact that i can see my ph real time!!


----------



## rickztahone

debacle said:


> i think i'm going to try this, no one said anything about a ball valve to actually regulate the amount of co2 coming out of the fermenter bottle. wonder what restricting a little flow would do??
> anyone done this??
> i'm defintly eventually going pressurized, but i'll probably just buy the ph controller , and put together the regulator and pin valve myself.
> 
> the only thing that really excites me about having a controller and a bottle is the fact that i can see my ph real time!!


resurrection central. i love when people use the search function.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I want to experiment with this...


----------



## frogmanjared

If you want to waste money, go ahead and try it... just stick with the tried and true DIY CO2 methods and it'll will be cheaper, and easier!


----------



## Da Plant Man

Have you tried it? Might be worth it in the long run for it to last longer.


----------



## ObjectAgnosia

frogmanjared said:


> If you want to waste money, go ahead and try it... just stick with the tried and true DIY CO2 methods and it'll will be cheaper, and easier!


Hey all, new member here. I made a jello mix the other day and just added the water and yeast mixture to it this morning. Is there a reason why this is a waste of money? I thought that people were saying that it lasted longer than the regular water, sugar, and yeast mixture?


----------



## james0816

I definately don't see it as a waste. My mixtures with Jell-O last longer than the regular yeast/sugar/water mix.


----------



## outcast

sorry for another rez, but i was really into the jello co2 for a while using a 3L reactor on a 29 gallon tank. My first batches my issue was too much co2, with the drop checker being in the yellow, so i had to aerate at night and have lots of surface agitation through the day. This was in the summer and it lasted 2 months with that heat. For the fall, i tweaked the solution and got 3 months out of the batch.

I found the key to making the solution last was the amount of sugar you put in the jello, the less it is, the longer it lasts as it won't allow the alcohol content to rise as fast (dilluted itself as it processes it). The key to output is surface area. So if you find you don't quite get enough, dillute the sugar more and add another reactor.


----------



## rmsalaysay

*2016 - new reply ressurection*



outcast said:


> sorry for another rez, but i was really into the jello co2 for a while using a 3L reactor on a 29 gallon tank. My first batches my issue was too much co2, with the drop checker being in the yellow, so i had to aerate at night and have lots of surface agitation through the day. This was in the summer and it lasted 2 months with that heat. For the fall, i tweaked the solution and got 3 months out of the batch.
> 
> I found the key to making the solution last was the amount of sugar you put in the jello, the less it is, the longer it lasts as it won't allow the alcohol content to rise as fast (dilluted itself as it processes it). The key to output is surface area. So if you find you don't quite get enough, dillute the sugar more and add another reactor.


the normal diy co2 lasted for me about 2 weeks even though i still get a bubble but its consistency i cannot rely on. so maybe i will try this method hopefully i will get the the great output with this. and btw about the sugar. isn't if i put more yeast it will burst the co2 and less is less co2, If I limit the sugar also the yeast will be lessen to produce?, is it that this sugar is the food for yeast.


----------



## Watercrayfish

Yes sugar is the food. 

Also I was able to get 3 weeks from a 2 litre bottle. I get 1 bubble in 2 seconds at the 3rd week. Use tank water for the mix I see a difference in the production pattern, I may be wrong.

My current batch is
1.75 cup sugar (300gm or less)
5 cup aquarium water (leave some space on 2L bottle)
1/4 teaspoon yeast (activated in 95F water and one pinch sugar)

Will have to try jell-o, love the idea of getting rid of the alcohol and refilling, less work.

Some Tips I found useful:
If CO2 is not producing after 12 hrs, add more 1/4 teaspoon yeast.
If the bubble rates decrease before 2 weeks, try either shake the bottle or add more yeast or dip the bottle in hot water.


----------

